# good trophy pike lures



## Fishingislife

Need some help on picking out some trophy pike lures, got permission to fish a private lake in MI that has trophy pike in it. Last time I was there the pike were in the 40 to 46 inch range. Thanks for any help.


----------



## crittergitter

I would think 1oz spinnerbaits would be ideal. A few 3/4 oz Mepps would be good to. Take bright colors.


----------



## Fishingislife

You know anything about the grandma classic lures? I was checking out lures on bass pro and came across the grandma classic lures.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fishingislife said:


> You know anything about the grandma classic lures? I was checking out lures on bass pro and came across the grandma classic lures.


Gramdma's are good for pike and muskies. I should be posting some cop-e-cats and krocodile spoons this weekend in the marketplace which are good for pike along with dardevles. The spinnerbaits are a good option too.


----------



## allegheny river kid

Hard to beat a spinnerbait for pike in my eyes but, my dad has done well over the years up on the St. lawrence 1000 islands area using medium sized chatterbaits as well. I've also had luck locally using Joe Buchers 8" swimming joes. They have an action that pike cant seem to resist.


----------



## triton175

Grandmas work well in the 6 or 8 inch for pike. I also like the Rapala Super Shadrap, I've caught my biggest pike on it. As mentioned large spinnerbaits are lots of fun, just be sure to use ones with the closed line tie. If you use the open type your leader snap will slide up the arm of the spinner when you cast.


----------



## MadMac

I would take a variety of spinners, swim baits, and cranks. Whatever you like to fish the most and take bright and natural colors.


----------



## PIKEMAN

If I had to take only one lure to go fishing for pike, it would certainly be the Williams Wabler. This spoon is not too well known around Ohio, but up in Canada you would be hard pressed to find a pike fisherman that didn't have one of these spoons in their box. My personal preference is the largest size available, the 4" version. I prefer gold on overcast days, and the silver/gold on brighter days. Generally speaking, this lure works great for active fish when water temperatures are maybe 50F and higher.

 

A few other lures that I never leave home without include the following:

*Mepps Black Fury #5* - preferabley with the yellow or char. dressed trebble:
 

*Rapala Husky Jerk HJ14*. I learned about this lure only a few years ago from a few guys that pike fish on this site and another site. This lure is one of the best available when the water temperatures are cooler (45F and below).
 

Musky sized baits - many will work for pike. I have had good success throwing *9" Bull Dawgs *for pike. 
 

This bait it tough to throw with a standard weight rod - you will need something a little heavier to use the bait effectively. While this may seem a bit large for pike fishing in small rivers and creeks, the below photo will demonstrate that pike have no problem handling these musky sized lures (34" pike from Tusc. river October 2010):
 

Spinner baits have been recommended by a few guys here that catch a lot of fish. I have not experimented much with this style of bait for pike, but I plan to give it some more time this year to see what they have to offer.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Fishingislife

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Spoons and Spinnerbaits are best for pike IMO...I'd try some bigger "sluggo" style plastics too. Good luck and report back.


----------



## Zelmsdawg

I'd go with big bulldogs for deep, and maybe like a northlander spinnerbait for up shallow. I love big spinnerbaits with colorado blades so you can ride them over weeds.

Good luck,
Zelmsdawg


----------



## Zelmsdawg

Oh, and don't forget about the largest size of silver spoons. And attach some sort of plastic to the end to give it more size and wiggle

Zelmsdawg


----------



## LUCIUS

A very good casting spoon to cover water and catch pike with is the Johnson silver or gold minnow in the 1 oz. size. I have cought a lot of pike on this lure !


----------



## PIKEMAN

Guys,

I stumbled accross a very nice article on pike and musky lures that may be helpful:

http://www.finandfeather.com/how-to-catch--northern-pike.htm











- Dave


----------



## Pike

Rattle traps work well.


----------



## 10fish

Pikeman has it nailed- but one not mentioned here that was hot last year was the Rapala Glidin Rap- 

Silver w blue back was amazing last summer for us( we used the smaller one)

Check out the demo video on the Rapala web site. 

This site has the hard to find "big boy" Northland Reed Runners

http://jaxcattackle.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=115

If you go when it's hot in the summer and the big Pike go deep, don't be afraid to jig monster esox cobra jigs off deep drop-offs.


----------

